
Show HN: Findyour.blog (0.2.0) – a blog directory for niche and new bloggers - sgeorge96
https://www.findyour.blog/
======
sgeorge96
0.2.0 Features

Page instance - Each blog now has a page instance that can be access directly.
Basic comment system - Can now leave comments under blog instances. Basic
Kudos system - Users can now give Kudos (points) to blogs. Basic notification
system - Users receive alerts when their blog receives a new comment or Kudos.
User aliases - Users can add their own alias when posting comments Basic user
ranks - Ranks added to track user activity and contribution throughout the
community. Added help page

Bugfixes

Fixed bug with search pagination. Improved tag search system. Corrected a few
typos. Spotlight improved.

